# best out of these packages



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

if you was to choose
out of these speakers what would you choose in order of best to use for hometheatre and music

jbl 590 or
svs ultra towers or
or chane 2.4
or emotiva t2 or
monitor audio bronze 6 or
or kef r500
in what order thanks

i will be using a denon 4400
blue node 2 streamer
oppo 205
sky q
buzz tv box xls 3000


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

forgot to add psa mtm 110
or psa 210t


----------

